# extra hob and co2



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a 20 long with two hobs, ac 30 and ac 20. The ac 30 is plenty for filtration but I have the 20 on there also for more water movement. I feel the maxijet 400 I have would be way too powerful to put in a 20 long so using the extra ac 20.

I also have DIY co2, its the kit that uses citric acid or vinegar with baking soda. Currently using vinegar and playing around with how I do it, it isn't lasting to long so far. I also have a drop checker with 4dkh solution. I am using one of those little glass and ceramic diffusers

I am wondering if I should remove the extra ac 20 to reduce surface agitation to help the co2 work better. Not sure how much of a difference it would make. I do have a tiny 3 watt pump I could add in for circulation but the suction cups on it don't stick well, very small.

The water evaporates quite fast and when the level goes down, it causes more surface agitation. I need to keep up with keeping it full.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

no input? Trying to make this more effecient


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

It all comes down to your co2 level in the tank, you want a value between 20-40 ppm, I shoot for the upper limits of 40, as I care more about my plants than fish (but none have died due to co2 overdose, gulping for air yes, but no deaths). Most people aim for about 30 ppm, which translates to about a ph of 6.6 at a 4dkh solution (assuming you have the right solution). Im not sure if your DIY solution will get there. 

So the answer really is to read your drop checker, if its super blue with the filter, then take it off. Have the drop checker at the far side of the co2, which will let you know if your getting enough circulation.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Your going to have a hard time getting good co2 using the viniger. It's going to be a very different situation when you get citric acid and your mixture will last way longer. I think that system can produce more then enough co2 but it becomes a pain having to constantly monitor pressure levels and remix when it runs out


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

when I first got the system, I bought some citric acid locally and it was over $8, very expensive. It only lasted a few days, didn't do things quite right. I then used vinegar for a bit until I could get citric acid at a good price. Last night I ordered 3 kg of citric acid for $28, sure beats $8 for just 200 grams.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Costs me 20 bucks to refill a 10 lb tank, and that lasts me almost a year. Just bite he bullet and buy a system, better value and less headaches 


Jim


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I wish I had the funds available. But when I do get one it will be able to do many tanks at once


----------

